# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeukende plekjes

## Moflash

Hallo,

Al een aantal jaren heb ik last van jeukende plekken op mijn onderbenen.
Ik heb verschillende middeltjes/zalfjes geprobeerd, maar niets hielp.

Ben ook al 2 maal naar de Dermatoloog geweest, en die vertelde dat het komt door overgevoelige zenuwen, en doordat ik blijf krabben, hebben de plekjes geen tijd om te helen.

Van de Dermatoloog heb ik Dermovate zalf (en later Butovate zalf) meegekregen om die dagelijks te smeren op de plekjes.

In eerste instantie leek de zalf te helpen (grote plekjes werden kleiner, het jeuken werd minder), maar de plekjes zijn nooit weggegaan.

Nu beginnen dezelfde soort plekjes ook op mijn bovenbenen te verschijnen, en in mindere mate op mijn armen, buik en handen, en zelfs in mijn nek.

De plekjes zelf voelen aan als ruwe huid, die heel erg jeuken. Ik heb ook plekjes die onder de huid "bobbelig" aanvoelen.

Bij beginnende plekjes, als ik die snel genoeg insmeer met de zalf, dan verdwijnen die. Maar af en toe komen ze ook weer terug.
De plekjes op mijn benen gaan nooit helemaal weg, en blijven heel erg jeuken.

Ik heb ook andere wasmiddelen gebruikt, zelfs azijn als wasverzachter (huismiddeltje), maar de jeuk blijft.

Ook gebruik ik Dettol (desinfecterende) zeep, maar dan nog blijft de jeuk.

Ook dient vermeld te worden dat ik een (zeer) droge huid heb, en 2x per dag (ochtend en avond) douche, maar niet altijd met zeep.

Is er iemand die hier ervaring mee heeft en weet wat ik er tegen kan doen?

----------


## Agnes574

Het artikel over jeuk al gelezen in deze rubriek?
Daar niets aan gehad?

Is 2 maal per dag douchen niet een beetje teveel van het goede met zo'n droge huid??
En dan zoiezo zeepvrije douchegel gebruiken!!

Sterkte,Agnes

----------


## Moflash

Hi,

Ik ben van plan om de zeep van Gamila te gebruiken (www.gamila.com).
Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?

----------


## savrie

hallo,
2 x per dag is waarschijnlijk niet zo goed met uw droge huid!!
weet je..teveel wassen is niet zo goed!!
probeer eens met glycerinezeep!zeep zonder zeep(te koop bij apotheek,of in kruidvat(goedkopere versie)
das om uw ph gehalte weer in orde te brengen!!

veel succes hoor!

----------


## AROMAR

Je kunt ook wat Herocyn medicated skinpowder op de jeukende plekken poederen, dat haalt heel gauw de jeuk weg.

Groetjes, Marjolijn

----------


## Agnes574

Waar kun je dat kopen Marjolijn?

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Moflash

Hi,

Allereerst wilde ik jullie hartelijk bedanken voor de vele adviezen en reacties die jullie mij gegeven hebben.

Ik ben er eindelijk achter wat de oorzaak is van de jeuk op mijn huid..........ik blijk de ziekte van Hodgkin te hebben, Lymfklierkanker........

Jeuk op je lichaam is een symptoom van deze ziekte, vandaar.

Ik zal dit onderwerp nu maar afsluiten, aangezien ik nu eigenlijk op een ander forum thuishoor.
Voor de re st ga ik me nu voorbreiden op de chemo therapie waarmee ik volgende maand mee zal moeten beginnen.

In ieder geval, nog een keer bedankt voor julie aandacht.

----------


## AROMAR

> Waar kun je dat kopen Marjolijn?
> 
> Grtjs Agnes Xx



Hai Agnes,

Herocyn kun je alleen bij www.newagestore.nl bestellen. Het is nu nog niet in winkels verkrijgbaar, maar dit gaat wel op korte termijn gebeuren.
Als dit zo is, zal ik het laten weten.

Groeten,

Marjolijn :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Marjolijn  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Moflash,
Wat erg voor je !!!
Ergens ben ik blij voor je dat ze hebben gevonden wat het is,maar dat het zo erg moet zijn vind ik héél erg voor je!!
Hou ons aub op de hoogte hoe het met je gaat en héél véél sterkte!!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## maartjemarijke

Het lijkt mij een tekort aan essentiele vetzuren je kunt beginnen met emoe olie, werkt direkt jeuk verminderend en als je wondjes dicht zijn kun je overstappen op super white stuff of footendlegcomfort dit werkt verdovend op je zenuwen en je zult merken na ongeveer 6maanden is alles over. Op google onder emoe olie zoeken dan krijg je erg veel informatie. Sterkte ermee

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een artikel over Emoe olie geplaatst in de rubriek 'Alternatieve geneeswijzen'
Interessant om eens te lezen!  :Wink:

----------

